# Another new boy....Semper!



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi All

Meet Semper, now 11 weeks old and thoroughly enjoying himself! We're first time Vizsla owners, so it's been lots of fun!!! Semper is very confident little chap and even from the first night there has been no crying. Constantly trying to be the boss, but we're keeping him in check!

Looking forward to getting to know you all xx


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations! Our boys are very close in age 

He looks like he could be a mischievous little boy


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a very handsome looking little guy. He has those really expressive eyes.
In that third shot, he definitely looks to be on a mission.
Very nice.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome to the site. You have a very handsome young pup there.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Boy oh boy... all these new pups on the site makes me want to get another : but with Kian only being 10 months I think we are good for now ;D

Congrats on your new addition, good luck and HAVE FUN!


----------



## rice8702 (Apr 12, 2010)

Semper Fi mac.

oh rah devil-dog!

0352


----------

